# "like new", never fired, my wife's gun, etc.



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm sure some of you have heard it all. here's my latest.

I ran across what i thought was a good deal this weekend. i've been watching this firearm for about 3 weeks to a month now and it has dropped in price on UGE from $2500 to 2200 then 2000 and now $1750. I went to purchase the scoped rifle and noticed some things that stood out. there were scratches down the barrel, stock and scope. it looked as if the rifle had taken quite a fall or some serious rough handling. I then noticed the scope's factory bikini cover was in place so i inspected the lenses. they were scratched as you might imagine. the seller promptly used his fingernail to scratch at the lens in an attempt to check the scratches and i about threw up. I was about to walk right then but attempted to rescue the rifle out of a sense of duty but that was to no avail.

So, lets hear some of your "not as advertised" stories.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ouch!!!!

People try some serious scams on there. Glad you walked


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe a little off subject here but I wonder how my main big game rifle is going to be described in an ad after I'm gone. I spent a summer hauling hay and fixing fence when I was 16 to save up enough money to a Weatherby Vanguard 7mm Rem Mag, but that was over 40 heavily used big game seasons ago. Since then the bluing has worn thin and is freckled with rust pits, and the stock is gouged, scratched, and flaked. Compared to even an average firearm it looks like a wart. Still, when the hunt gets serious it is still my go to rifle and has served me well.


Any potential heirs either wouldn't want it or already have their own super mag, stainless, fluted, composite, and latest technology rifles and would likely turn their noses at my beat up, rusted out relic......and I can't imagine any pawn shop would want my old 7 Mag in their display case. 


Perhaps if I finally retire from hunting and shooting I can list it as a clean one owner too......;-)


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Kevin,

any family member that doesn't take that old gun for the nostalgia sake is wrong. I have my grandpa's old 20 gauge that is in similar condition and still take it out on the occasional hunt, especially grouse shooting on drives.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Kevin D said:


> Maybe a little off subject here but I wonder how my main big game rifle is going to be described in an ad after I'm gone. I spent a summer hauling hay and fixing fence when I was 16 to save up enough money to a Weatherby Vanguard 7mm Rem Mag, but that was over 40 heavily used big game seasons ago. Since then the bluing has worn thin and is freckled with rust pits, and the stock is gouged, scratched, and flaked. Compared to even an average firearm it looks like a wart. Still, when the hunt gets serious it is still my go to rifle and has served me well.
> 
> Any potential heirs either wouldn't want it or already have their own super mag, stainless, fluted, composite, and latest technology rifles and would likely turn their noses at my beat up, rusted out relic......and I can't imagine any pawn shop would want my old 7 Mag in their display case.
> 
> Perhaps if I finally retire from hunting and shooting I can list it as a clean one owner too......;-)


This... this is what you should put in the ad.

It made me want it!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

mycoltbug said:


> Kevin,
> 
> any family member that doesn't take that old gun for the nostalgia sake is wrong. I have my grandpa's old 20 gauge that is in similar condition and still take it out on the occasional hunt, especially grouse shooting on drives.


agreed. i still have my grandpa's smith and wesson 38 special that he talked off a bank robber that held it to his head. it's beat up and was poorly nickle dipped but that became his service revolver after that and is highly nostalgic.


----------

